# E Collar for Dog Reactivity



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

Frodo has reactive issues with other dogs. We live in a four plex and we are the end unit. There are a few dogs on our street (small dogs) that are just let out to roam. 2 in particular like to run along our fence line usually every day. They run back and forth barking at Frodo and he goes absolutely crazy, can't control him at all. I have been able to reinforce good behavior with Frodo with the dog in the next building's end unit because their dog is fenced in so Frodo can watch him and receive lots of praise, no issues there anymore. Same thing with our previous direct neighbor. The issue is all with the loose dogs, I have no idea when there gonna be out. I have voiced my concerns with the neighborhood offices twice but looks like no action has been taken. My husband has mentioned getting an E collar and although I have never liked the idea I'm beginning to wonder if it would help. Any suggestions or advice?


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

I had about the same problem with dogs across the street. I finally told the owners that the next time I would file a complaint with A/C. They haven't escaped the fence since then.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

LOU CASTLE - TREATING AGGRESSION

http://www.loucastle.com/critter.htm


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

Twyla said:


> I had about the same problem with dogs across the street. I finally told the owners that the next time I would file a complaint with A/C. They haven't escaped the fence since then.


 

Unfortunately these homes dont have fences. It seems a lot of people with small dogs just let them run loose. It sucks because it's driving Frodo crazy. I'm just at a loss on how to deal with the situation.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Is there all dogs need to be on leashes rule where you live? I'd keep complaining until something is done about it. You bother them enough times, someone will eventually get sick of having to listen to you and will do something.

What kind of collar do you use to control him? Have you tried a prong?

And have you looked into reactive dog classes or anything like that?


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I would squirt the small dogs with a water gun-they'll learn real quick not to come around your property.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, all dogs are supposed to be leased at all times if not in a yard. He doesn't have any special collars other than a halti which is sometimes used on walks. I've looked for reactive dog classes in my area, unfortunately there are none that I can find. I've also spoken to a few trainers but they won't deal with these kinds of problems, only basic issues.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

It's not going to solve your problem, but I'd try out a prong for better control of the dog if you're really having trouble controlling him when he sees other dogs.

Leerburg | How to fit a Prong Collar


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> It's not going to solve your problem, but I'd try out a prong for better control of the dog if you're really having trouble controlling him when he sees other dogs.
> 
> Leerburg | How to fit a Prong Collar


He is already improving somewhat. Since being diagnosed with epi we go to the vet weekly for weigh ins and he has been great seeing and walking past the other dogs. But I have no way to control the situation in the yard other than being out there at all times and bringing him in if I see the other dogs. Usually this is the case but I just leave the back door open so sometimes I'm not out there when it happens. I just didn't know if an e collar would make the situation worse.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

missmychance said:


> I just didn't know if an e collar would make the situation worse.


It could. What do you want to use it for - to get his attention in order to recall him back into the house?


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

GregK said:


> It could. What do you want to use it for - to get his attention in order to recall him back into the house?


Yes, to get his attention. He goes absolutely crazy. I'm just looking for any suggestions to get his attention and get him to calm down. Once I am able to get him into the house he is put into a down stay where he'll whine but stay down.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I use an e-collar. Prong collar always made it worse and ramped her reaction way up.

If you are going to use an e-collar to reactive dog issues, please get a good trainer.

With Jax, her reacting has gone from a fear reaction to a learned behavior. If she reacts, I nick her. Once she has stopped and has looked back at me, then I give her a command that is counter to reacting for instance a Sit. THEN we can do LAT. 

but I can not stress enough to get a trainer and learn to use the e-collar properly. And the e-collar is only one small step in the whole process. Ideally, you want to get his attention before he starts reacting.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

There are prong collar advocates and E-collar advocates. I am an advocate of going to your library and reading all of the latest book on dog behavior and training. I believe that most of them have other ways to modify your dog's unwanted behavior. Tools are nice but knowledge is power.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

I am having luck with lots of praise but that is with dogs at a distance. But when dogs are showing up unexpectedly I dont have time to properly react. One second no dog around and the next second there coming from side of the house and at the fence. The trainers I have talked to have all told me the same thing. Start at a distance and work up giving treats. Well he has epi so no treats right now although treat training has never really worked with Frodo. And I cant control the distance with these dogs. I definately don't want to make the situation worse.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have these trainers offered to set him up with on leash dogs to work on his threshhold? Can you put a fence up in your yard? Sorry if I missed that in a previous post.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

We do have a fence. The other dogs run along it barking at him. We are hurting for trainers around here that deal with agression/fear issues.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

hmmmmm...It's really hard when you can't control the environment. How is he when there isn't a fence between him and another dog? Still reactive? Is he actually dog reactive or is it barrier aggressive?

How about a dog club? Something like this.
Welcome... Endless Mountains Dog Obedience Club
If so, maybe you can set up a safe environment for work on his thresh hold. Just make sure you work with dogs whose training level is far above his and are not reactive in any way. They should just ignore him completely.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

He is dog and barrier reactive. He does surprisingly well at the vet. Yesterday he went and 2 med. size dogs were 6 ft away and barking at him and he politely sat with ears back and did nothing, maybe because its neutral territory. For dogs that are in fenced yards that he see's all the time, he is fine as long as he is not right at fence.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

missmychance said:


> For dogs that are in fenced yards that he see's all the time, he is fine as long as he is not right at fence.


Are these dogs that are barking at him?


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

GregK said:


> Are these dogs that are barking at him?


 Yes, when we walk by dogs in fenced yards that are barking at him, Frodo doesn't bark back but The dogs running along our fence line are barking at him.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

missmychance said:


> 2 in particular like to run along our fence line usually every day. They run back and forth barking at Frodo and he goes absolutely crazy, can't control him at all. ................The issue is all with the loose dogs, I have no idea when there gonna be out. ........................... Any suggestions or advice?


You do NOT need an e-collar! *Not sure how much of this is real 'aggression' or 'fear' rather than just general fun fence running that MOST OF OUR DOGS WILL DO!*

There is a much more simple and 100% instant fix. And since you can NOT control the other dogs in the neighborhood (none of us can), it's not fair that you are thinking of 'correcting' your dog WHEN YOU ARE NOT THERE.

The simple and easy fix is to never leave your dog out loose in the yard alone. He goes out, you go out. If he needs to be on leash to poop/pee so you have control, then so be it. The leash will also allow 'training' from you instantly and clearly so it will mean something to him. No longer give him ANY opportunity for this barking/fence running. *It's a huge bad habit!*

At the same time you can start up (or continue) with *REGULAR* dog classes and socialization to make being around other dogs more normal and BORING. Tons more hiking and exercise to burn off his excess energy. 

Barking is fun. Fence running is fun. Our GSD's also are set up to have guarding/barking behaviors in their genetics. They ARE what you are seeing and if you lived with no neighbors and acres of land it wouldn't be an issue. 

Good luck in dog classes! :wub:


----------



## MegansGrace (Apr 27, 2011)

I use an E collar with my Lab, but NOT for reactive issues at all. He can be leash reactive at times and I personally feel like it would be a step in the wrong direction to use an E collar for that. I think E collars are great tools when used correctly, and it's just my opinion that this would using it incorrectly. But again, that's just simply my opinion, nothing more nothing less.

I really agree with MaggieRoseLee's post. Even basic obedience classes are better than nothing. Teaching good focus and obedience are great. My dog, although not a GSD, can get REALLY ramped up in some situations. Teaching him a "leave it" and "on me" (our focus word) command that he listened to 100% of the time was essential. It was getting the message through to him that I didn't care what the other dog was doing, I wanted him to listen and focus on me. Classes really help with that. We're actually enrolled in an agility class which has helped more with his focus than any obedience class has. 

Good luck! It's really frustrating when you can't control the environment.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

missmychance said:


> Yes, when we walk by dogs in fenced yards that are barking at him, Frodo doesn't bark back but The dogs running along our fence line are barking at him.


How does he react? is he ducking his head and pushing in to you? Or is he completely ignoring them?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

MegansGrace said:


> ........ It was getting the message through to him that I didn't care what the other dog was doing, I wanted him to listen and focus on me. Classes really help with that. *We're actually enrolled in an agility class which has helped more with his focus than any obedience class has. *
> 
> Good luck! *It's really frustrating when you can't control the environment*.


Well put :thumbup:

:wub:


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> How does he react? is he ducking his head and pushing in to you? Or is he completely ignoring them?


He gets excited and prances but I've gotten him to at least not bark back. A correction and leave it usually reels him back in.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> You do NOT need an e-collar! *Not sure how much of this is real 'aggression' or 'fear' rather than just general fun fence running that MOST OF OUR DOGS WILL DO!*
> 
> There is a much more simple and 100% instant fix. And since you can NOT control the other dogs in the neighborhood (none of us can), it's not fair that you are thinking of 'correcting' your dog WHEN YOU ARE NOT THERE.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the honest advice. I do think he needs to go back to classes for the socialization.


----------

